# Our first big trip was a success!!



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Over Memorial Day weekend we took our first camping trip in our new 28bh and it was fantastic. We went to Sugar Barge since it was fairly close to home and a nice facility. We arrived there about 8:00pm on Saturday night (I had to work Saturday







) so ofcourse we were the last trailer to arrive and one of the employees met us at the gate and we followed him to our spot. Now granted I've only backed this big ol' trailer up once and that was in my driveway so much to my horror I was to back my trailer in between to 40+ motorhomes and not the largest road through the campground.

As my wife got out of the Tahoe to start the task of backing me in I quickly realized that this would be ending in divorce if we did this ourselves









I told the employee this is my first time and he laughed and said we'll do this together. With his guidance I had the trailer in the spot in under 10 minutes. I got out of my truck to find 1/2 the campground gathered around giving me a loud standing ovation. I raised my hands up over my head and yelled FIRST TMER!!!

Later my wife told me that she had seen the large gathering and decided it was best I didn't know til I was parked.....SMART LADY!!

The rest of the weekend people from all around kept stopping by offering a helping hand if I had an questions on things. I couldn't have asked for a better first experience. My family loved it, I loved it, and now I see why all of you love it too.

Now I'm one step over newbie---woohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Woo Hoo









Congrats on the great trip sunny

Have a Great day and weekend everyone action

Now I'm on my way out back to bath that big ole PUPPY







of ours!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on a special milestone!









It will get easier every time. Do you have walkie talkies? Makes all the difference and a much cheaper investment than divorce lawyers.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

And don't forget to walk the site BEFORE backing in, to check the locations of the the service hookups, sewer, water, etc.

Tim


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Glad to hear it was a success. The one good thing about arriving late on our first trip was that most eveyone else was asleep so they missed the show







.....
Rob


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Way to go Splash,

Our 1st trip was Memorial Day as well & as luck would have it, we got a pull through spot. It's a lot easier to look really smart just pulling in a with an empty space to y our right. However I have to admit, we didn't practice the backing in thing much & taking her to storage was a whole 'nother story. Two words for that fiasco, UGH-LEE. The only good thing about it was there was no one else around to witness it.









Glad you had a good time, you're family sound as excited as ours. When you going again?


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

We're going next weekend to Thousand Trails in Morgan Hill. We have to sit through a 90 minute sales meeting but we get 2 free nights stay at the private campground. Fair deal in my book. Then we have outings planned every 2 weeks through the summer. Pine Acres in gold country, Yosemite, Pismo Beach, and then maybe Marble Quarry in the Sierras. How about you all???????


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hey, we've been thinking about going to Marble Quarry too. The last time we were there was probably 10 years ago though. Is it still a nice place? When the kids were little they loved walking over to Columbia, through the woods. Come to think of it, my wife and I thought it was pretty cool too. I always wanted to find a big gold nugget!

We are off this week to the coast. First stop tomorrow is Morro Bay and then down to Carpenderia State Beach for 4 nights (San Migel-Beach Row). No hook-ups, but your only about 100 feet from the water!







then back up to Morro Strand State Beach in Morro Bay and home on Sunday.

This will be our 3'rd trip with the 21RS.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Wow, I'm jealous. Sounds like you have quite a fun trip planned.

Going to sleep with the sound of the ocean waves crashing is my wifes FAVORITE thing. I'm more of the "fresh pine of the mountains smell in the morning" so we alternate between the coast and the Sierras.

I have never been to Marble Quarry---I just saw pictures on the internet and it looked really nice. Hopefully early August we'll be up there.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, our first trip was to a 1000 Trails campground in Seaside, Or. We too sat through the spiel although it didn't take the full 90 minutes. It all sounded very good but we were strong and did not buy into their deal. We did look on E-Bay afterwards and discovered several of the 1000 Trail ownerships for sale at much less the cost of buying into it brand new. Have a great time. Jodi


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

I always get sold on stuff like that but my wife is the strong one on these timeshare things. I get all excited and the salesperson gets all excited and then my wife says no at the end. Hey, it works for us...










I never thought of looking for memberships on EBAY...thats a good idea.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Marble Quarry didn't really impress us when we stayed there with a PopUp Group, though hopefully they won't relegate you down on the gravel parking lot. The CG isn't bad, and its very close to town. Our club decided they wouldn't be returning to that CG though, there are at least two others in the area. One was something like the 49er Village. As I recall there was another with a similar name. I wish I could recall which one the club went to, we didn't go, but did hear it was a nicer setup. The town is fun, though very hot in the summer. There is a fun stocked fishing pond that has some good size trout, our kids had a blast and both caught a good sized fish.









My youngest with his fish, making him laugh.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Yeah, it does get pretty hot there. It's only about 2000 ft. elevation. I remember now that there were a number of folks that looked like they had been there quite a while.... like years.







I guess the big thing was being able to just walk over to Columbia. That is a big plus. That was with the pop-up for us also. I don't think that 49'er Village has a pool.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Maybe we'll scratch Marble Quarry off the list. There is just too many nice CG's around to settle for one with less than stellar reviews. Thanks guys for the reviews. This means I get to break open my CG book and start looking for another.









Maybe I'll call Pinecrest lake---its real popular but hopefully they can squeeze me in!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Pinecrest lake is really nice. Big CG in the pines right up against the lake. Never RVed there but tented a number of times. Check around the Twain Harte area as well, it's about halfway up the hi-way between Sonora & Pinecrest. I believe there are a number of cg's in that area. We're pretty close to there, I'm going to get my California Camping book out & do some checking. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

That would be great--thanks Twins







We used to know some people who had a cabin in MIWUK village. Thats right in there too I think. We used to get some apple pie from a place called Sonkas or something like that.

Its been a number of years since we've been up there. We're about an 1 1/2 from there. Let me know what you find!! sunny


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Splash Mountainers said:


> How about you all???????


Well we are gearing up for 8-9 days the end of June first part of July to Laverne Park on the Coquille River and then back up to Fern Ridge/Richardson park for a few days of boating/camping.

First part of August will be Silverwood theme/water park for a week long stay.

End of August is Prineville State Park for a week stay for camping and boating.

Between those are 3/4 day weekends of local boating and camping combo trips.

Amazing how fast it flies by


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy All,

We did that Thousand Trails thing last year, we went to the one in Palm Springs and it was not a good experience. While we did have access to the CG, our TT was set up in a parking lot that was in front of the sales office. We got a high pressure sales pitch from our first arrival. We only stayed one night and then went to another CG for the rest of the weekend.

We also have several trips planned for the summer. Our gold crountry trip is August 11 to August 21. We have reservations at the 49r Village. This will be our first time, but it looks good in the book. Our plan is to use the CG as a home base to explore the gold country.

We will be looking for some Outbackers action

Tom sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I am glad you had a great trip. We are leaving on our 1st "big one" in a couple weeks. 10 days on the road with 3 small kids







. Having an Outback will make this trip a blast







. I will be looking for follow Outbackers









Thor


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Wow Don and Monette, sounds like you have a full summer planned too. I hope you all have a great time. I'm going to look up those CGs on the internet..







Its fun looking to see where everyone is headed.


----------

